# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Software and Print Interface updates

## KMToydarian

Thought we could use a section to talk about new updates that roll out.

I just noticed that when you click on an item to print from your library, on the screen it ask to "add to queue" or "print", there is a tool button in the top right now.  This offers 3 print qualities Low, med, high.  As well there is a button to toggle on and off Support.

These were just slipped in and I just noticed them today.
Yesterday I noticed the status bubble with % complete.

Printing on the default Medium, which I imagine is what we had from the start?  Haven't tried support-less yet.

----------


## 3dpat

The option for toggling supports will be nice for running angle tests and seeing just what the MOD-t can handle.  New Matter sent out an email yesterday for firmware 0.5.0, focusing on the filament sensor:




> *Firmware 0.5.0: Filament Sensor*
> 
> Hello MOD-t users!
> 
> With this latest firmware release, 0.5.0, we are turning on the filament presence detector on the filament entry port of the MOD-t. Doing so will allow the MOD-t to notify the user when filament has run out in the middle of a print job and will pause the print job to allow new filament to be loaded. When the MOD-t detects the lack of filament, it will continue to print for a few minutes so it uses up some of the remaining filament. It will stop with enough filament left so it’s still easy to unload the remnant filament and then you can reload a fresh spool of filament and resume printing the current job.
> 
> We are planning on implementing new warning screens on the store and desktop application in the near future. However, we wanted to implement the fix immediately as it has been impacting normal use of the MOD-t. If you notice that your MOD-t has paused on its own with this new firmware update,* please follow the below instructions*:
> 
> *• Step 1:* Check to see if your filament snapped or ran out
> ...


It's worth noting, as said in the message above, that firmware changes and corresponding software (desktop and web) interface updates may not roll out quite simultaneously.

----------

